

Using Photographs to Enhance Videos of a Static Scene - sarosh
http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/videoenhancement/videoEnhancement.htm

======
marclar
Wow. Amazing work -- congratulations :)

------
keefe
I wonder how long rendering time was

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
5 minutes per frame

